# Boardman 2010



## amnesia (16 Oct 2009)

I have read unconfirmed reports on the wonderweb that Boardman are not releasing 2010 bikes, but will continue the 2009 range right through to the end of next year.

Does anyone know if this is correct ?
If not, any idea when the '10 bikes will be out ?

I will have next year's Cycle2Work vouchers in January so need to decide whether to go for the '09 Team Carbon or wait for something else...


Daniel.


----------



## gregster (16 Oct 2009)

Cannot help you with the rumours of next years bikes, but you may find the spec lower than this years model. Seems that most manufacturers have used lesser spec gruppos for next years range (ie Tiagra instead of 105). Don't know what the lesser SRAM gruppo would be. I'm just waiting for my voucher to arrive to collect my Team carbon.


----------



## PC_Arcade (16 Oct 2009)

According to Halfords website, what you've posted is true, there are no 2010 bikes and the 2009's are carrying on till 2011 (which is nice as I've just ordered a team carbon road bike!)


----------



## amnesia (16 Oct 2009)

PC_Arcade said:


> According to Halfords website, what you've posted is true, there are no 2010 bikes and the 2009's are carrying on till 2011 (which is nice as I've just ordered a team carbon road bike!)



Doh !

I forgot to look in the one obvious place 

Cheers,
Daniel.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Oct 2009)

amnesia said:


> Doh !
> 
> I forgot to look in the one obvious place




True to your forum name then!


----------



## Dayvo (16 Oct 2009)

threebikesmcginty said:


> True to your forum name then!



He wouldn't know; he can't remember!

The Boardman bikes do look like a good bike! 

If only they could develop the colour range!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Oct 2009)

They look great - I was very tempted by the 'team' alu road bike - lovely!


----------



## amnesia (16 Oct 2009)

Dayvo said:


> He wouldn't know; he can't remember!



Who said that ?
Who am I ???


----------



## Garz (16 Oct 2009)

I kind of like their current colour scheme, however for the newer model to distinguish difference they could change it by all means. The good thing I guess by not trying to push out a new range is you should get the same spec parts which like grester put could be inferior due to the weak £/manuf excuse etc.


----------



## BigSteev (16 Oct 2009)

Dayvo said:


> If only they could develop the colour range!



http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/exclusive-limited-edition-boardman-bikes-23602


----------



## amnesia (16 Oct 2009)

I want that white road bike


----------



## PBancroft (16 Oct 2009)

I really like the look of the Boardmans, and am in the market for a new bike (or will be shortly). But it's *Halfords*. I know that sounds elitist, but I find it difficult to get past that.


----------



## amnesia (16 Oct 2009)

I have had no problems with my Boardman Comp this year, but then again, other than picking it up I haven't been back to Halfords for anything 

A friendly LBS is a must, I feel.


----------



## Garz (16 Oct 2009)

BigSteev said:


> http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/exclusive-limited-edition-boardman-bikes-23602



Mmmmmmm december... :drools:


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2009)

The limited edition ones look well nice - that MTB is a bargain !


----------



## gregster (17 Oct 2009)

Kaipaith said:


> I really like the look of the Boardmans, and am in the market for a new bike (or will be shortly). But it's *Halfords*. I know that sounds elitist, but I find it difficult to get past that.



Get the bike and don't go back to Halfords - easy. I'd love to give my business to my LBS, but my C2W scheme is through Halfords so I have no choice. I've had a very good experience with Halfords Maidstone so far, but the Chatham branch left me cold. Shame I cannot wait for the white road bike, but I like the black all the same.


----------



## PBancroft (18 Oct 2009)

gregster said:


> Get the bike and don't go back to Halfords - easy. I'd love to give my business to my LBS, but my C2W scheme is through Halfords so I have no choice. I've had a very good experience with Halfords Maidstone so far, but the Chatham branch left me cold. Shame I cannot wait for the white road bike, but I like the black all the same.



Our C2W scheme hasn't started yet (at this rate I predict 2011 for when it does) but allegedly it will include quite a wide range of different LBS's. Will wait and see though.


----------



## gregster (19 Oct 2009)

Just seen the white limited edition TeamCarbon on the Halfords web site what a good looking bike! Plus it's got a couple of extras. Different from the black ones currently available. Just got to decide now whether to wait the extra time for the ltd or just get the standard one now.


----------



## moolarb (20 Oct 2009)

there's a very limited run of those special edition ones (few hundred?) so you'll be lucky to get your hands on one

apparently it's hard enough getting hold of one of the standard Boardmans, probably due to the popularity of C2W/Halfords


----------



## gregster (20 Oct 2009)

I guess I'm lucky then as when I phoned Halfords on Monday they rang head office, phoned me back within minutes and confirmed they had one ordered. They expect stocks in early December which will then be distributed to stores with pre-orders. They're also holding the standard carbon one which they got in prior to my c2w scheme opening, and will hold it in case there's a problem with the ltd edition. Either way, getting a fantastic bike, but seriously hope it's the ltd.


----------



## I am Spartacus (20 Oct 2009)

It is a good job that I don't want the Pro race thing of beauty (I do) .... they havent 1 for sale anywhere in the UK.. must be everyone snapping them up for commutes


----------



## gregster (20 Oct 2009)

I am Spartacus said:


> It is a good job that I don't want the Pro race thing of beauty (I do) .... they havent 1 for sale anywhere in the UK.. must be everyone snapping them up for commutes



I wish, my scheme is limited to £1,000 with absolutely no option of adding to it as my lot don't have the consumer credit licence. Otherwise I'd at least go for the pro (not the raced prep one though)


----------



## amnesia (20 Oct 2009)

gregster said:


> I guess I'm lucky then as when I phoned Halfords on Monday they rang head office, phoned me back within minutes and confirmed they had one ordered. They expect stocks in early December which will then be distributed to stores with pre-orders. They're also holding the standard carbon one which they got in prior to my c2w scheme opening, and will hold it in case there's a problem with the ltd edition. Either way, getting a fantastic bike, but seriously hope it's the ltd.



You lucky, lucky chap 

My scheme doesn't start until January - I probably won't get my voucher until February, by which time all the Ltd editions will have gone


----------



## Russdee (22 Oct 2009)

Hi,

Was in my local Halfords as quite fancy a hybred comp to supliment my stable. Was hinting for a discount as assumed the 2010 bikes would be out soon. Advised that details of 2010 bikes will be released in June 2010 by the guy there.

Cheers

Russdee


----------



## gregster (22 Oct 2009)

My voucher arrived yesterday and I rang Halfords to see if they wanted it now, or when the bike arrives. It's my choice, but still holding the standard one for me, so will probably wait until the Ltd Edition arrives. 

One thing they did say which may interest you lot waiting for the scheme to start - You don't need to pay a deposit on C2W schemes. May be worth trying to pre-order the ltd edition and telling them you're C2W to get one reserved?


----------



## k8srd (22 Oct 2009)

Again i have no doubt halfords deserve there bad rep somewhere along the line but got a hybrid comp thru my c2w scheme from edin halfords and had no problems whatsoever.

First bike in years and very happy with it, wish i got it years ago just realising how much quicker it is to get to and from work.

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr not looking forward to my first winter i must confess:-)


----------

